

Stop Trying to Protect Your Business Ideas  - danso
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/19/stop-trying-to-protect-your-business-ideas/?hp

======
napoleond
The last point is the one it took me the longest to understand. Telling
everyone who will listen about your business ideas (not just prospective
clients) helps you to anticipate common objections, understand which aspects
of it are easiest to explain/understand, which aspects of it are most valuable
(focus on those), and iterate towards improvement before even getting a single
user. It happens to also be excellent sales practice, but _don't treat these
conversations like sales calls_.

(The process requires reading between the lines a bit because people don't
always know what they really want or don't know how to explain it.)

------
shanecleveland
This could also translate to "Stop Trying to Come Up with New Ideas." As I
have heard mentioned before, why try to invent a new market? Instead, find an
existing market where you can do a better job than the existing players or
carve out a unique niche.

